# urgent mon portable a pris l'eau



## sophiep (30 Octobre 2006)

bonjour,
un verre d'eau est tombé sur mon portable, est il mort? puis je sauver mon disque dur? que dois je faire ?
humidificateur, seche cheveux, radiateur ????????

merci de tout vos conseils


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Octobre 2006)

.............

c'est quoi comme ordinateur? quelle quantité d'eau? il était allumé? l'as-tu allumé depuis?

decrit nous un peu tout ça


----------



## sophiep (30 Octobre 2006)

c'est un ibook G3 il etait allumé et en service au moment des faits le verre etait pas mal rempli ca vient de se passer il y a 20 minutes on a essayer de le rallumer il a ramer et rien et apres plus rien on l'a secher au seche cheveux mis à la vertical, mais pas grand chose


----------



## bobthefox (30 Octobre 2006)

j'ai eu le cas avec un copain.
qui avait renversé une grande tasse de café sur son portable.
un Centrino Medion.

je l'ai completement demonté, rincer les pieces (carte mere et plastiques)
eventuellement prendre un coton tige.
a l'eau. mais pas le disk dur ou le lecteur
et laisser secher, tu aides avec un seche cheveux attention quand meme ca chauffe un seche cheveux.

c'est une opération délicate bien sur mais c'est réalisable
prendre des photos au besoin pour le remontage
et noter l"emplacement des différentes vis (ca c'est primordial.)


voila.
pour la petite histoire
le Medion je l'ai rachet" apres coup il fonctione tres bien on a eu besoin juste de changer le graveur de DVD dessus qui avait rendu l'ame du coup donc une opération à 70 euros
pour un graveur neuf.

bon courage


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Octobre 2006)

En fait le mieux c'est d'attendre....

Il ne faut pas allumer des composants mouill&#233;s ; &#231;a court-circuite &#224; coups sur....

donc attent au moins demain et r&#233;essaye

ps : si t'as le courage comme dis bob, d&#233;monte et vas-y au cotton tige
dans ton malheur t'as de la chance ce n'etait que de l'eau


----------



## bobthefox (30 Octobre 2006)

tu n'aurais jamais du le redemarrer.

il a pas du apprecier

il ne reste plus que le demontage
pour le G3


----------



## sophiep (30 Octobre 2006)

c'est un ibook G4


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Octobre 2006)

sophiep a dit:


> c'est un ibook G3...



autant pour toi 

tente le d&#233;montage tout n'est peut &#234;tre pas perdu.... &#231;a vaut le coup ! 

ps : laisse le s&#232;cher naturellement et peut &#234;tre que demain, sans rien faire........ c'est le mi-mi, c'est le mi-mi, c'est le mi.........


----------



## HmJ (31 Octobre 2006)

C'est clair, la premiere chose a faire est de tout debrancher. Cable secteur bien sur, mais egalement batterie. Et on attend longtemps, c'est quand meme plus simple que de tout demonter pour secher.

Avec l'electronique, c'est tres facile de flinguer un clavier juste en tapotant apres la douche. Si la situation ne s'ameliore pas, c'est atelier de reparation, ou bien demontage pour recuperer les pieces qui peuvent l'etre. Desole...


----------



## sophiep (31 Octobre 2006)

*Qui connait un bon reparateur mac et pas escroc sur paris ???*


----------



## soifdemac (31 Octobre 2006)

Perso je ne connais pas de réparateur sur Paris, escroc ou pas, mais en revanche (j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de donner ce conseil sur ce forum, car tu n'es pas la première à qui cette mésaventure arrive), je sais que les réparations dans ce cas sont toujours honéreuses.
Alors, voici le conseil : tu as une assurance responsabilité civile pour ton logement. C'est obligatoire. Il s'agit d'un accident domestique, donc tu peux faire une déclaration à ton assurance. Dans 99,9 % des cas, ton sinistre sera pris en compte et remboursé à un pourcentage raisonnable.
En attendant, laisse sécher ton ordi sans rien faire, c'est le meilleur moyen de ne pas faire pire quand on est pas un spécialiste.
Bon courage


----------



## HmJ (31 Octobre 2006)

... et surtout enleve la batterie si c'est toujours pas fait !!!


----------



## bobthefox (31 Octobre 2006)

si l'assurance ne fonctionne pas 
tu peux toujours essayer ca


http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/demontage/ibook_g4_article19


c'est delicat mais réalisable.


Pour une réparation chez un réparateur cela ne vaudra pas le coup
trop cher

sauf bien sur si toi tu trouves une carte mere d'occassion et que tu la changes toi meme.


je t'aurais bien donné un coup de pouce car je suis sur la region parisienne, mais etant donné que je fais ce genre de travail bénévolement sur PC et Mac a l'occaz et cela me prends deja trop de temps.


----------



## i.catch (1 Novembre 2006)

sophiep a dit:


> bonjour,
> un verre d'eau est tombé sur mon portable, est il mort? puis je sauver mon disque dur? que dois je faire ?
> humidificateur, seche cheveux, radiateur ????????
> 
> merci de tout vos conseils




Moi c'est une tasse de chocolat chaud que j'avais renversée sur mon ibook g3. Immédiatement j'ai pris l'ibook et je l'ai retourné comme on ferait avec un bébé qui a avalé un truc de travers. Je l'ai laissé à l'envers 10 minutes puis j'ai démonté le clavier pour le rincer à l'eau clair. Bien sûr j'avais débranché mon ibook entre temps et j'ai attendu que tout soit bien sec ( ibook sur chauffage à fond, idem pour le clavier) pour tout faire redémarrer. Et là, ça a redémarré  J'espère que tu t'en sortiras.


----------



## sophiep (1 Novembre 2006)

ibook est partie en réparation carte mere morte et disque dur très abimé mais on a pu récuperer presque la totalité. Mais plus de Ibook


----------



## zimad (10 Mars 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; pour toi
je vien de faire la meme connerie -disons- , mais &#224; part le clavier qui colle tt vas bien
en fait comment d&#233;monter le clavier seule?


----------



## flashednick (10 Mars 2007)

Tu le fous sur un radiateur une nuit et puis c'est bon. 

C'est un peu plus délicat avec un portable, mais j'ai eu la même chose avec mon Archos AV500 (c'est ca d'écouter de la musique dans son bain) et en me rincant le visage j'ai tout foutu sur l'Archos.

Au sèche cheveux ca n'a rien donner, j'ai enlever la batterie, pas mal d'eau était retenu, puis sur un radiateur brulant et il fonctionne maintenant.

Même s'il est vrai, le disque dur est plus fragile, lors de petites secousses il s'éteint... Mais rien de grave 

++


----------

